# Suggestions Required For BSNL Broadband Plan



## Jerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi guys

I want to apply for a new BSNL Broadband connection and I want the ideas of all you guys out there who are using BSNL.

I want to browse daily for around 1-2 hours
There`s some heavy downloading such as Linux releases etc.

I am thinking about Home Combo 500 .Does that plan gives 175 free calls per month or for 2 months?
Is 1.5 GB monthly limit enough for browsing,chatting daily for 1-2 hours?

What is total cost of the paln Home Combo 500 including taxes.Is there any hidden charges?What about the service and other details.

Guys Please Help Me

Thanks


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 9, 2009)

opt for the 750 unlimited plan..........


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 9, 2009)

BSNL doesn't charge on Time, i.e their Plans are not time based they are data based, so i depends on u whether u browse net 2 hours and in that time the data transfer is 200MB or u sit for 10 hours and data transfer is 50MB so it is depended on u how much u use


----------



## pimpom (Jun 9, 2009)

There is no single plan that's best for everyone. I use the non-combo Home 500 with a 2.5GB monthly cap. This works out to an average of 80+MB per day which is quite enough for me.

I do a lot of browsing everyday with small downloads of 1-10MB at a time, leaving the larger downloads for the night unlimited period. I don't chat but I don't think chats comsume a lot of bandwidth.

Many of my friends use the Unlimited 750 plan (256kbps vs. my 2Mbps) and when they visit me, they are often amazed at the difference in our connection speeds. They have the advantage of being able to download anything at any time, while I have the advantage of having eight times their speed plus lower cost.

I once downloaded a 4.3GB Linux distro in one night during the free period between 2 am and 8 am. A practical limit for a UL connection would have been about 0.5GB over the same period, but a UL connection does not have to be scheduled for any particular time.

The final choice has to be yours, but I hope my input and that of others can help you make a decision.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 9, 2009)

Ummm u r forgettin' 1350UL Plan, best one in terms of bandwidth & price tradeoff.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 10, 2009)

^Yes, for some, the 1350UL plan is a good compromise between bandwidth freedom and speed. But it's still only a quarter as fast as a limited plan and costs almost three times as much as a Home 500.

For those who want high speed but more than 2.5GB, there's the Home 1000 with a 5GB cap, and the Home 1800 with 10GB.

For those who can never have enough bandwidth and are willing to sacrifice speed, nothing beats the UL plans. It's really a matter of personal preference.

Hey, anyone using the Business 15000 plan with a 125GB cap at 8 Mbps?


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 10, 2009)

Moreover there is 2 - 8 am free usage period. Can use that.


----------



## Jerin (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys for your suggestions.


----------

